# Typical price of Labrador puppies?



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been told today that the working puppies that I have enquired about are £950. That seems very expensive to me, what do you think?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

That's very expensive, if you pm me the details, I'll have a look at them for you.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's very expensive, if you pm me the details, I'll have a look at them for you.


I only had his email and phone number so not really any use! sorry.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

when i was looking for a lab i found ones with no papers where £250 and ones with papers were about £500-£600 

i ended up with a rescue one though so never seen any littres


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I only had his email and phone number so not really any use! sorry.


Do you know the breeding of the dogs? Their name may be of use, as I may know or may be able to find out more about their dogs.

To be honest, I know top field trialling bred dogs can go for over £1k, but that type of breeder also wouldn't allow their pups to go to pet homes normally.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Do you know the breeding of the dogs? Their name may be of use, as I may know or may be able to find out more about their dogs.
> 
> To be honest, I know top field trialling bred dogs can go for over £1k, but that type of breeder also wouldn't allow their pups to go to pet homes normally.


This is the breeder- The Kennel Club - Assured Breeder

This is the stud dogs breeder (Montys breeder) (under recent puppy news)
Pups & Training


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

A year and a half ago, when I was on a waiting list for a pup from two top Lab breeders, the price of the pup was £600. These were 'show' type Labs, not working type.


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

We just paid £600 for ours... the most expensive i had come across was £650 and that was the woman trying to rip me off.

£950 seems quite steep from all those i had been researching xxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've pm'd you


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

prices of a lab puppy vary from £150 to £700 around here - the £700 being 6-9 month old part trained gun dogs

puppies I would *consider* buying were £400-£500 with the relevent health tests either field or show type

any of the 'cheap' pups I would never buy as the likelyhood of genetic issues causing years of heartache and expensive vets bills is just too high

I'm in a pretty 'cheap' part of UK for gundogs though - lotsa marshland means lotsa labs/spaniels around


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've pm'd you


Thank you, I appreciate your help


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome, I've pm'd you details of a litter due at the end of Jan this year, and will pm you more about the other litter once I've had chance to ask the OH, he'll know a lot more than I do, but the litter I've pm'd you, he's considering using one of their dogs, very nicely bred


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd be stumped if I were looking for a Lab pup tbh. Was talking to a neighbour with a KC regd one today, she was sweet as a pup and is still a nice dog but at three looks more like a cross than a lab 

I'm flummoxed as they always have labs, this is their third and she just doesn't look like a decently bred girl, yet surely they know what to look for by now! There are so many i've seen that are fat and just not of type that I would ask Labby peeps on here or go to shows and see if I would be accepted on a waiting list. 

I see practically every day what people mean about bad breeding and dogs just not looking like their breed standard with Staffies being another breed that's obviously affected! 

Sorry to go off topic but I'd be very careful if buying a Lab these days. 

Wow you are sooo lucky that sleeping lion has offered help - that's exactly the kind of help I would want!


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I paid £550 for a pedigree show type, this seemed to be the general cost from the breeders we where looking at. The health tests for mum and dad where great too 0:3 for mum and 0:5 for dad. This was 13 months ago and they didn't charge more for girls which some breeders seem to do.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

tbh if I was seriously looking to -buy- a lab rather than rescue... I would head straight to my Granddad who is an ex gamekeeper and get contact details off him for one of his friends that still breeds - a lot from Granddad's old lines - loads of them aren't KC registered and don't meet the kennelclub standdard as they like them a bit taller up there (highlands) but I know they are rock steady health wise and they consider them 'poor goors' if they retire before 13 years/pass on before 15/16... I have known several 18y/o's over the years

they are bred for health not looks but I like to think they are good looking beasties too

here's my old boy Mark - he could jump the 8-12ft deer fences, survived an adder bite to the chest (though did get a heart murmur) and would work until he dropped

sorry for the naff pic but we don't have many left - he died when I was 11.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I'd be stumped if I were looking for a Lab pup tbh. Was talking to a neighbour with a KC regd one today, she was sweet as a pup and is still a nice dog but at three looks more like a cross than a lab
> 
> I'm flummoxed as they always have labs, this is their third and she just doesn't look like a decently bred girl, yet surely they know what to look for by now! There are so many i've seen that are fat and just not of type that I would ask Labby peeps on here or go to shows and see if I would be accepted on a waiting list.
> 
> ...


I see lots of the poorly bred labs too. I am making sure I get myself a proper lab, with pedigree and with parents health tests. 
I am also finding that there are quite a few chocolate litters but not any black. My Dad says black or nothing! lol


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> tbh if I was seriously looking to -buy- a lab rather than rescue... I would head straight to my Granddad who is an ex gamekeeper and get contact details off him for one of his friends that still breeds - a lot from Granddad's old lines - loads of them aren't KC registered and don't meet the kennelclub standdard as they like them a bit taller up there (highlands) but I know they are rock steady health wise and they consider them 'poor goors' if they retire before 13 years/pass on before 15/16... I have known several 18y/o's over the years
> 
> they are bred for health not looks but I like to think they are good looking beasties too
> 
> ...


16 years, that is pretty good going for a Lab.
Monty died in December at only age 7.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Chocolate is a popular pet choice, there's an awful lot of them puppy farmed and just churned out by people who really don't know what they're doing, cutting corners, simply to try and make money. A lot of them end up in the homes of inexperienced dog owners, like me, who then go on a steep learning curve about dog training. I was fortunate enough to find a breeder who health tests, and who did think about the dog they used, rather than use the neighbours, and was very lucky to bring home Indie, my big chocolate girl; even my OH who is working dogs through and through, admits she is the perfect pet dog


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I think SLEEPING LION makes a really valid point about Chocolate Labs. I see so many of them around here that look poorly bred - they look like crosses half the time. There also seems to be a '_breeder'_ somewhere in my area who produces these strangely tall Chocolate Labs! Really bizarre - they resemble Rhodesian Ridgebacks more than Labs they are so tall!!:confused1:

And as others have noted, far too many people allow their Labs to get overweight. It's a real shame and not good for the dogs, especially as hip dysplasia is a problem in the breed and the extra weight puts pressure on the dog's joints.

There are details of some really nice litters on Champdogs at the moment, by the way...


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

No relevant information regarding buying a lab, however a quick pat on the back as its nice to see someone doing the appropriate research regarding temperament and health testing. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Funnily enough, I didn't actually choose chocolate Labs, it was my ex, and he wanted one because they were *different* from the run of the mill black and yellow versions. It was luck that really put me in touch with what I'd call a responsible hobby breeder, who did the recommended health tests, and thought a bit more about the direction of their breeding plans than many. 

Since getting Indie, and finding out about the prejudice against chocolate Labs, it's sort of set me on a mission to prove they're not all badly bred, strange looking poor examples of the breed with no ability whatsoever; I still get told that ability and temperament is linked to colour, and that chocolate Labs just don't have ability


----------



## choclabwoody (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi
My chocolate Lab is a nut case at times and I'm not sure if he is a pure bred Lab as a few people have mentioned that he looks like a cross. However he did come with papers and I need to find out if they are genuine and they're his.

For one, the breeder's address does not make sense. The place is Llanybyther in Wales and the post code is down as SA18 and not SA40, unless there is another place with the same name. The previous owner said he had had the dog since 8 weeks and he called him Woody. The vet appointment cards has someone else's name on it and the dog's name is on it.

At the end of the day I paid £250 for him and he did come with problems, which some seem to be sorting themselves out.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn' pay more than £400 for a Lab personally.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

choclabwoody said:


> Hi
> My chocolate Lab is a nut case at times and I'm not sure if he is a pure bred Lab as a few people have mentioned that he looks like a cross. However he did come with papers and I need to find out if they are genuine and they're his.
> 
> For one, the breeder's address does not make sense. The place is Llanybyther in Wales and the post code is down as SA18 and not SA40, unless there is another place with the same name. The previous owner said he had had the dog since 8 weeks and he called him Woody. The vet appointment cards has someone else's name on it and the dog's name is on it.
> ...


Is the paperwork KC paperwork? He's quite a tall leggy boy, there are a lot of puppy farmers in Wales that produce a lot of Labs, many chocolate just because of their popularity as pets. If you wanted me to have a look at any paperwork please give me a shout, I'm happy to take a peek and give you any info I can. Swarthy on here is brilliant for pedigree stuff, she has a huge database of dogs including health test info, and is brilliant for explaining things like coefficient of inbreeding. 



happysaz133 said:


> I wouldn' pay more than £400 for a Lab personally.


After doing a bit of research, typical good quality Labrador pups are between £500-£750 depending on where you are in the country, and other factors. Some are even higher depending on the parents and grandparents, I've heard of FTCH bred pups with huge amounts of red in the pedigree going for over £1000. I've advertised Tau's potential pups for £600, which is middle of the range really, depends what you want, if you want to support a good breeder, you're unlikely to find a Lab pup for £400.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Is the paperwork KC paperwork? He's quite a tall leggy boy, there are a lot of puppy farmers in Wales that produce a lot of Labs, many chocolate just because of their popularity as pets. If you wanted me to have a look at any paperwork please give me a shout, I'm happy to take a peek and give you any info I can. Swarthy on here is brilliant for pedigree stuff, she has a huge database of dogs including health test info, and is brilliant for explaining things like coefficient of inbreeding.
> 
> After doing a bit of research, typical good quality Labrador pups are between £500-£750 depending on where you are in the country, and other factors. Some are even higher depending on the parents and grandparents, I've heard of FTCH bred pups with huge amounts of red in the pedigree going for over £1000. I've advertised Tau's potential pups for £600, which is middle of the range really, depends what you want, if you want to support a good breeder, you're unlikely to find a Lab pup for £400.


There's several Lab breeders I have seen who do all the required testing, are KC reg and go for around £400 up here. I'm not getting a Lab anyway, but if I were, I wouldn't pay more than that.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> There's several Lab breeders I have seen who do all the required testing, are KC reg and go for around £400 up here. I'm not getting a Lab anyway, but if I were, I wouldn't pay more than that.


Testing and KC registration on it's own doesn't make a good breeder, I know members of the ABS that I wouldn't buy a Labrador from, and they charge a fair bit more than £400 per pup


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Testing and KC registration on it's own doesn't make a good breeder, I know members of the ABS that I wouldn't buy a Labrador from, and they charge a fair bit more than £400 per pup


I personally think they are good breeders, well, at least the one breeder I am thinking about in particular in Caithness. I wouldn't look for anything more in a pet Labrador, they have health tests required for the breed, some show experience, some agility dogs, but that's not exactly important to me. If I ever did get a Lab pup, it would be from her, she's on another forum I use and keeps posting photos of gorgeous little black babies!

Anyway, I won't distract from the thread. I certainly wouldn't pay £950 for a puppy Dan!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Slightly OT but on the subject of labs... why do I seem to see so many overweight ones?  There about 7 or 8 that I see regularly (all colours, yellow, black and chocolate) and there is only 1 that isn't chunky. Is it something the breed are prone too? Or something that comes with age with them?  Saying that though, one we walk with regularly is only just over 12 months old so can't be an age thing.

Genuinely not meaning any offense here, I'm honestly interested


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Slightly OT but on the subject of labs... why do I seem to see so many overweight ones?  There about 7 or 8 that I see regularly (all colours, yellow, black and chocolate) and there is only 1 that isn't chunky. Is it something the breed are prone too? Or something that comes with age with them?  Saying that though, one we walk with regularly is only just over 12 months old so can't be an age thing.Genuinely not meaning any offense here, I'm honestly interested


Labs typically are very food motivated 

Dexter will do almost anything for food, so our training is treat-based 

Most Labs I know are the same, and as they can be very insistent re food, it's easy for owners to over feed them - not that this is an excuse.

Also, 'show' type Labs tend to be bred 'chunky' a lot of the time, so if they are then ALSO over-fed.........

I'm fortunate in that Dex has a leaner, slighter build than almost all the Labs we meet. But I still have to be careful not to let him eat as much as he would like to!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

TabithaJ said:


> Labs typically are very food motivated
> 
> Dexter will do almost anything for food, so our training is treat-based
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply 

The one I mentioned above IS a very greedy boy! As soon as he comes over to say hello his nose is in my pocket looking for treats  He's really big though, it's a shame, he sort of waddles when he walks  He's really persistent for treats and I feel mean not giving him any so I always just let him have one* and then try to ignore the dreaded "puppy eyes" 

* I always ask his owner if he is allowed one (as I'm trying to remove his whole head from my pocket) and she's always very much "oh yes, of course"


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 
> The one I mentioned above IS a very greedy boy! As soon as he comes over to say hello his nose is in my pocket looking for treats  He's really big though, it's a shame, he sort of waddles when he walks  He's really persistent for treats and I feel mean not giving him any so I always just let him have one* and then try to ignore the dreaded "puppy eyes"
> 
> * I always ask his owner if he is allowed one (as I'm trying to remove his whole head from my pocket) and she's always very much "oh yes, of course"


LOL LOL - yes Labs are very good at getting people to give them food!

My cousins came over a few weeks ago and within an hour, Dexter had convinced them that he was being starved; they actually tried to tell me I wasn't feeding him enough!!!

I pointed out that he gets OVER the recommended amount daily PLUS treats for training!

Labs can be real actors too - they know how to give that imploring look that gets people reaching for the treats!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I personally think they are good breeders, well, at least the one breeder I am thinking about in particular in Caithness. I wouldn't look for anything more in a pet Labrador, they have health tests required for the breed, some show experience, some agility dogs, but that's not exactly important to me. If I ever did get a Lab pup, it would be from her, she's on another forum I use and keeps posting photos of gorgeous little black babies!
> 
> Anyway, I won't distract from the thread. I certainly wouldn't pay £950 for a puppy Dan!


There are, without a doubt, a minority of ethical breeders charging around £400 for a Lab pup, however, I wouldn't want to mislead anyone into thinking that's the norm, because it certainly isn't in my experience. And I also wouldn't want to mislead puppy buyers into thinking that a price is something that warrants quality, or lack of, buying a pup should be about research and coming to the decision that a *litter* is of the right breeding for what you want, if so, then price is pretty much immaterial.



Coffee said:


> Slightly OT but on the subject of labs... why do I seem to see so many overweight ones?  There about 7 or 8 that I see regularly (all colours, yellow, black and chocolate) and there is only 1 that isn't chunky. Is it something the breed are prone too? Or something that comes with age with them?  Saying that though, one we walk with regularly is only just over 12 months old so can't be an age thing.
> 
> Genuinely not meaning any offense here, I'm honestly interested


As a good friend of mine so succinctly puts it, it's not rocket science, one hole is bigger than the other


----------

